
Food-grade TiO2 impairs intestinal and systemic immune homeostasis in rats - based2
http://www.nature.com/articles/srep40373
======
skadamou
A lot of food dyes contain TiO2. An interesting application of TiO2 is that it
can be used to build dye sensitized solar cells.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22023080](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22023080)

Armed with this information a few of my classmates in undergrad and I built
solar cells using tooth paste and powdered doughnuts as a source of TiO2 and
anthocyanin (a dye found in raspberries) as the dye sensitizer. That's the
most I've ever felt like McGyver

------
rcthompson
For anyone wondering about the connection between your digestive tract and
immune system, note that while we commonly associate the immune system with
the blood, the majority (by mass) of your immune system tissue is actually
associated with and focused on defending your digestive tract (from bad things
you may have eaten).

~~~
dogma1138
It's not just from bad things it's from all things the amount of bacteria in
most foods is enormous.

------
dzhiurgis
I wonder if this is because it's Titanium oxide or because it's nano particle.

------
based2
src: [http://www.lemonde.fr/sante/article/2017/01/20/alerte-sur-
le...](http://www.lemonde.fr/sante/article/2017/01/20/alerte-sur-les-dangers-
du-dioxyde-de-titane-un-additif-alimentaire-tres-courant_5066297_1651302.html)

------
Eduard
so Mentos, chewing gum, and tooth paste may cause problems?

------
kiba
This is about rats, rather than humans.

~~~
dang
We added that to the title above. Thanks!

